# Pulled trigger on Endeavor Maverick



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

poopresearch said:


> I couldn't resist the closeout prices on Sierra Trading Post so I pulled the trigger on an Endeavor Maverick. I've been looking at boards like the Ravine, Stun Gun, and Open Road for resort powder hunting and carving.
> 
> Anyone else here riding a Maverick and if so, how do you like it?


You resisted way longer than me! I haven't taken it out yet though, waiting until all the rocks are a little more covered. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

It's been a pretty sad winter so far in Western WA and the local mountains aren't even open yet. I had been planning on holding out to see if the season turns around before buying a new pow hunter, but the price was right and the board seems right up my alley. I just hope it floats well because by all accounts it carves great and has nice pop.

I had an Endeavor a few seasons back that I ended up returning because it had a defective base and I've always wanted to circle back. Save the defect, the build quality on that board was amazing and I really liked the ride.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Damn you. These are so cheap.


----------



## steeznuts (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey, first post! I am in the same boat, I grabbed the 165 in all the black friday madness and am real excited to try it out in utah next week. I'll report back.

Question for the group: I had picked up a 163 Mountain Division over the summer, still shrink wrapped, and was thinking I would send it back now. It was a little stiffer than I had expected and the Maverick seems like a better fit for me. Now that I have both in front of me I'm finding it hard to part ways with the MD though! How large a quiver do you need to have before owning both these boards makes sense?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

steeznuts said:


> How large a quiver do you need to have before owning both these boards makes sense?


The larger your quiver, the less it makes sense to own additional boards.

But that's not the point. The point is to make bank at your shitty job and funnel that money to worthwhile causes like St. Jude and people who make and sell snowboard gear.

Rome makes awesome shit. It would be really cool if I could still buy Rome boards and bindings. My vote is to keep all the things.

I mean, just look at my garage here, and I'm thinking about picking up a Maverick too:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> I couldn't resist the closeout prices on Sierra Trading Post so I pulled the trigger on an Endeavor Maverick. I've been looking at boards like the Ravine, Stun Gun, and Open Road for resort powder hunting and carving.
> 
> Anyone else here riding a Maverick and if so, how do you like it?


Getting a Stun Gun this weekend. I tried it at the end of last season... pretty awesome.

Debating getting the Endeavor Scout as well. I like it because it's wide so you can also size down and it's softer than most of my other boards, so it's tempting. Maverick is too similar to most of my other boards, so i don't find it really necessary... my buddy has the split and he really likes it. Solid board.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

drblast said:


> The larger your quiver, the less it makes sense to own additional boards.
> 
> But that's not the point. The point is to make bank at your shitty job and funnel that money to worthwhile causes like St. Jude and people who make and sell snowboard gear.
> 
> ...


You've got an unlucky 13 boards on the rack there???:wink:


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

steeznuts said:


> How large a quiver do you need to have before owning both these boards makes sense?


You only need a 1 board quiver for it to make sense that you need the other one as well.



drblast said:


> The larger your quiver, the less it makes sense to own additional boards.
> ...
> I mean, just look at my garage here, and I'm thinking about picking up a Maverick too:


Are some of those your family members as well? I mean even with 10 boards already set up, I would probably still just ride the same few all the time. Whichever one is for powder, or small mountain fun, or an all mountain charger. I have 5 boards that are all great boards, 1-3 years old, but I find myself riding the same 2 most often and the third on powder days. At the same time, I still want to add a low angle powder board for those days when half the mountain is closed. Anyways, I am rambling and trying to keep myself from buying that low angle powder board.:embarrased1:


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

MMSlasher said:


> Are some of those your family members as well?


Four of them are my wife's. The one on top is a vintage O-Sin board that was my first and I keep it because someday I intend to get it tuned and ride it for sentimentality sake.

My wife and I each have a split board that I don't really count as part of a quiver either, and not in the picture is a snow skate I used to ride when I'd bring the kids to the mountain to hear them complain about being there.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

The Maverick arrived yesterday and it's definitely my style of board. The build quality looks great, it's that perfect flex you can ride aggressively but doesn't ride you, and the shape is awesome. 

My daily driver is a Burton Custom camber and this board is very similar with a bigger rockered nose and a smidgen of taper. That's a very good thing IMO if I floats well and if not it will probably be too redundant because I only keep a quiver of 3.

Hopefully I'll be able to try it out in the next couple of weeks because Western Washington is finally get hit hard with snow.


----------



## techn9ne420 (Jan 5, 2012)

I found an archetype on ebay today if anyone's still looking, 15% off doesn't hurt either.


----------



## keel_bright (Jan 13, 2013)

I spoke to one of the guys at PacificBoarder on 4th (I think it was Sev?) and he said he liked all of the endeavor line EXCEPT the Scout, and they need to work on it a bit. Iono man maybe speak to him before you pull the trigger.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

keel_bright said:


> I spoke to one of the guys at PacificBoarder on 4th (I think it was Sev?) and he said he liked all of the endeavor line EXCEPT the Scout, and they need to work on it a bit. Iono man maybe speak to him before you pull the trigger.


Nah, I would demo it before buying it...

There's boards people like that I know I don't like, and viceversa...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Help!*

I'm about to pull the trigger on a Endeavor Maverick 159 to replace my 3 years old Rossi one. I've search,read and watch videos about it that is is considered a powder/freestyle specific board that could rip groomers too. BA mentioned on his reviews that Rossi One stacks up to the Maverick but The One is not considered a powder/freestyle deck right? I would love to get the 162 but they(Sierra T.P) are out. Need advice or comments on this if i should or should NOT buy it?! please help!


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

t21 said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a Endeavor Maverick 159 to replace my 3 years old Rossi one. I've search,read and watch videos about it that is is considered a powder/freestyle specific board that could rip groomers too. BA mentioned on his reviews that Rossi One stacks up to the Maverick but The One is not considered a powder/freestyle deck right? I would love to get the 162 but they(Sierra T.P) are out. Need advice or comments on this if i should or should NOT buy it?! please help!


I haven't gotten a chance to ride mine yet, but the more I fondle it the more I like it. I'll be mounting bindings today. I'm not terribly familiar with the Rossi One but I imagine it's their answer the Burton Custom Camber and I can compare the Maverick to the Custom Camber.

The Maverick is more directional with a bigger rockered nose, a little bit of taper, a slightly directional flex, and more setback. They are both designed to be versatile boards, but the Custom is a directional twin with minimal setback and although it floats in pow pretty well all things considered, the Custom more optimized for switch riding, park, side hits, etc. The Maverick on the other hand has a stronger focus on pow and the things that help it float in pow make it worse for riding switch.

If you don't ride switch a lot or care about park, you wouldn't be giving up much to go with the Maverick. If you do ride switch and park a lot, the Maverick is probably not the best board for a quiver of one. I will say, I think the Maverick has a really nice sane design. It looks like a great board for powder chasing at resorts, and won't leave you hating life on groomers or late day snow.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

*


poopresearch said:



I haven't gotten a chance to ride mine yet, but the more I fondle it the more I like it. I'll be mounting bindings today. I'm not terribly familiar with the Rossi One but I imagine it's their answer the Burton Custom Camber and I can compare the Maverick to the Custom Camber.

The Maverick is more directional with a bigger rockered nose, a little bit of taper, a slightly directional flex, and more setback. They are both designed to be versatile boards, but the Custom is a directional twin with minimal setback and although it floats in pow pretty well all things considered, the Custom more optimized for switch riding, park, side hits, etc. The Maverick on the other hand has a stronger focus on pow and the things that help it float in pow make it worse for riding switch.

If you don't ride switch a lot or care about park, you wouldn't be giving up much to go with the Maverick. If you do ride switch and park a lot, the Maverick is probably not the best board for a quiver of one. I will say, I think the Maverick has a really nice sane design. It looks like a great board for powder chasing at resorts, and won't leave you hating life on groomers or late day snow.

Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, just notice your from seattle,i use to be stationed at Bremerton. I guess for the price it is not bad, i do have the charlie slasher for powder day but it is not as exciting like the warpig when you want to play around once you get to the tracked out snow. I can ride switch a little bit and have done it on the CS,not much of a park guy either though i tried the boxes only. I rather carve and hit bumps. Thanks again and this might be enough reason to buy it:wink:
*


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, i just pulled the trigger! this would be my first board with the channel system and i'll put my flow bindings on them. I need to get the right screws for them don't i ?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

A picture of the kids!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice kids! what size are those babies? that maverick seems to have a narrower waist,should be fun!


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

t21 said:


> Nice kids! what size are those babies? that maverick seems to have a narrower waist,should be fun!


The Custom is a 158 and the Maverick is a 159, but clearly the Maverick is more than a cm longer. Also, the Maverick is supposed to be 1mm narrower than the Customer, but I think it's more narrower than that, though it's deceiving because the sidewalls are most sloped.

Indeed, the Maverick should be fun. If it's not too rocky tomorrow, I'm going to break it out even if only for groomer runs.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

poopresearch said:


> The Custom is a 158 and the Maverick is a 159, but clearly the Maverick is more than a cm longer. Also, the Maverick is supposed to be 1mm narrower than the Customer, but I think it's more narrower than that, though it's deceiving because the sidewalls are most sloped.
> 
> Indeed, the Maverick should be fun. If it's not too rocky tomorrow, I'm going to break it out even if only for groomer runs.


Cool, Have fun! mine should be here by christmas and missus will be piss at me for buying another one:grin:Merry x-mas! enjoy yours!


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Got spend the day on the Maverick with 6-12" of pow off-piste and I really liked it.

My observations:
- This board charges when you point it and handles late-day resort snow like a champ.
- It's an aggressive board with that camber-feel that likes to be on edge.
- It's not so aggressive that it feels like it's riding you, but it sure doesn't say "go ahead, nose butter to spin off this roller".
- I didn't get to ride it in bottomless pow but the float seemed satisfactory. It's obviously not a Mind Expander, but it's inline with boards like the PYL and Flight Attendant.
- It's got a great flex/sidecut for ripping through the bumps and it eats drops for lunch.
- It carves really nicely and has solid edge hold.
- I think it's actually narrower than listed. The 59 is supposed to be 25.3 but it seems more like 25.1 or 25.0 cm at the waist.
- Switch is doable but definitely not great.

All in all, I really like it. As long as it handles in bottomless stuff, I think this is the board I have been seeking. For reference I'm 5'9" / 152 lbs and was riding the 159 (I imagine the 156 would have been quite a bit more playful). I'm 41 years old and at one point I was very good at snowboarding, now I'm just very good for a 41 year old with a full time job :smile:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

poopresearch said:


> Got spend the day on the Maverick with 6-12" of pow off-piste and I really liked it.
> 
> My observations:
> - This board charges when you point it and handles late-day resort snow like a champ.
> ...


Good to know that it rides well,and you guys have some snow to play with. I'm between 190-200 turned 50 this year, was looking for a 162 but i think this should work for me but i'll find out soon enough. Did you ride it at reference point? I know you mentioned that float was satisfactory but it could be better if you set it back? wait... there was no reference point right? i mean did you ride it like it was centered?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

t21 said:


> Good to know that it rides well,and you guys have some snow to play with. I'm between 190-200 turned 50 this year, was looking for a 162 but i think this should work for me but i'll find out soon enough. Did you ride it at reference point? I know you mentioned that float was satisfactory but it could be better if you set it back? wait... there was no reference point right? i mean did you ride it like it was centered?


The boards have a marked reference stance and it is not centered, it is setback. But you can set it back even more as you please.

He referred to float as 'satisfactory' because it is not a 100% all out powder board. And it doesnt intend to...


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

t21 said:


> Good to know that it rides well,and you guys have some snow to play with. I'm between 190-200 turned 50 this year, was looking for a 162 but i think this should work for me but i'll find out soon enough. Did you ride it at reference point? I know you mentioned that float was satisfactory but it could be better if you set it back? wait... there was no reference point right? i mean did you ride it like it was centered?


The reference stance was 23", but I set the back binding on the reference position and placed the front binding so the width was 21.5" (my normal stance width) so I was riding with a fair bit of setback.

No complaints.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> He referred to float as 'satisfactory' because it is not a 100% all out powder board. And it doesnt intend to...


Yes, this! The Maverick is also a blast on the groomers.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

poopresearch said:


> The reference stance was 23", but I set the back binding on the reference position and placed the front binding so the width was 21.5" (my normal stance width) so I was riding with a fair bit of setback.
> 
> No complaints.


My bad, i did not look(zoom in) close enough on that board:embarrased1: it being not a 100% powder board is a given though the word "satisfactory" is not something i'm used to reading about a boards performance:laugh2: You had a blast with it and i'm sure i would too,now i hope it starts snowing here again. Really appreciate your replies about this board(same to FIEA). Thanks!


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

The Maverick is also a board for sending cat tracks or negotiating a sketchy chute to reach a powder bowl. Angry Snowboarder kind of talked up the freestyle aspects of the board and perhaps it's because I'm at the bottom of the weight range, but you are made of sterner stuff than I if this is a freestyle board for you 

I'll be interested to hear your experience of the board.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

poopresearch said:


> The Maverick is also a board for sending cat tracks or negotiating a sketchy chute to reach a powder bowl. Angry Snowboarder kind of talked up the freestyle aspects of the board and perhaps it's because I'm at the bottom of the weight range, but you are made of sterner stuff than I if this is a freestyle board for you
> 
> I'll be interested to hear your experience of the board.


I will definitely share my experience on this board:smile:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Update*

Finally had the chance to ride the maverick. I'm 5'10,192 and ride the 159. 

The first time was just groomer runs and bumps. I set my stance at 22" 18/-3 and moved the bindings back(both) were i have more nose about 2 more inches and kept it there just in case it snows more. My flow binding disc only has two notches for the channel system that i can only adjust it where i still have more heel than toe,i wear sz.9 shoes. I had to remember to NOT carve low heelside cuz it booted me out:laugh2:
IMPRESSIONs:
-turns pretty quick edge to edge.it actually caught me off guard how it quickly engages especially the tail end of the board.I have to admit this is my first camber board.I normally ride a flat to rocker and a RCR.
-Really fun on groomers.Carving is easy,i can actually lay it down(mostly on toeside) and not wash out.
-it has a really good snap/pop on this one. i could hop over stuff with not much effort so it was not too bad for my knees:wink:
-I tried to nose roll and it pop up on me higher than i can normally do and i landed on my ass. i guess the flex is more softer than i'm used to.
-Bumps was fun, the board flexed and absorbed the bumps easier. I approached my bump riding this season as more of a relax,more unweighting style instead of ride each bump like a skier style which was more demanding on my knees. 
-Overall,i was impressed how fun the board is on groomers and how easy it rides just playing around.

*Second time*.We had 15+ inches this new years eve day. I did bring my young( 7,8,and 10 year olds) grandsons with me so they can enjoy powder day with grandpa:smile:
-The board did its job! With my setback stance,the nose rides over the snow with ease though at times the nose will disappear but if you pump your legs(bouncing) that nose would just come up like a submarine popping out the water(a little exaggeration) but it was really fun! Hitting the sides where the snowcat piles the snow while grooming the trail was even better.Popping in and out,then riding the top of the pile was awesome. Did not had the chance to ride through any tree runs but it is still early in the season.
-NO negatives about this board at all. My purchased of this board was worth it. 

The only issue i have (not the boards fault) is to figure out how i can adjust my flow bindings to even my heel and toe. I have to search for an answer on this one:frown:


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

t21 said:


> Finally had the chance to ride the maverick. I'm 5'10,192 and ride the 159.
> 
> The first time was just groomer runs and bumps. I set my stance at 22" 18/-3 and moved the bindings back(both) were i have more nose about 2 more inches and kept it there just in case it snows more. My flow binding disc only has two notches for the channel system that i can only adjust it where i still have more heel than toe,i wear sz.9 shoes. I had to remember to NOT carve low heelside cuz it booted me out:laugh2:
> IMPRESSIONs:
> ...


Great that you had an epic day to ride the Maverick. You can see that being at the top weight limit (192lbs) of the 159 that a 162 would have been better for surface area smashing it through the powder.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I was looking for the 162 but they have been sold out from Sierra TP. Just to be clear,the nose does not dive but just slightly goes down because i tend to lean forward as a habit. If i stay back the nose stays up. The bouncing part i do is to make it pop out and like hopping on top of the snow. I was reluctant at first when i was approaching the side piles cuz i was not sure it was a combination of new and hard snow from previous day that got mix up when the snowcat pushed it out. Once i found out it was soft,i started to just punch right thru them and had a blast. The 162 would have been the best size for me but the setback stance felt like a 162:laugh2:


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

*switch riding?*

hi gents how are you?

thanks for your posts and reviews - i'm eyeing a Maverick up at one of the stores I visit here in Australia [they have a 159 at 40% off]. I wanted to ask specifically about riding switch.

IIRC the Maverick only has 3mm of taper. I know people say that for directional flex tapered boards like the Maverick, the Deep Thinker, the Skeleton Key, riding switch is "not what it's designed for", but is there really that much of a deficit that you can feel?

i'm interested to know your thoughts on just how bad the switch riding would be on something like this, or whether it's more of a case of "technically other boards will ride switch better, but you're not really gonna feel any difference on this one in reality".

I ask because for much of the spring season in Aus last year, i was on a Bataleon Party Wave 154, and i rode that thing switch A LOT, and it did just fine [despite 20mm taper, 9m turning radius etc].

when it comes to the Maverick, your thoughts on switch riding specifically, would be appreciated!


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

buller_scott said:


> I ask because for much of the spring season in Aus last year, i was on a Bataleon Party Wave 154, and i rode that thing switch A LOT, and it did just fine [despite 20mm taper, 9m turning radius etc].
> 
> when it comes to the Maverick, your thoughts on switch riding specifically, would be appreciated!


I think it's really relative. My main ride is a Burton Custom camber which has a longer nose, but only 1/2 inch of setback along edge and a twin flex. On groomers, I really can't feel the difference between riding regular or switch (at least in terms of how the board performs).

I don't feel the taper on the Maverick when riding switch, but I do feel the difference in flex and the rocker in the nose. 

I'm not sure how you are looking to ride the Maverick, but I have no problem blasting a 180, doing some switch carves and hitting a switch 180 back to regular on the Maverick. On the other hand, it's not really a board that I would choose for spinning off park jumps. 

It seems most at home, charging, ripping turns in pow or on groomers, blasting some sidehits and drops, and the nose does a nice job eating up chopped up snow. It's not really a noodle around board, but I do find that butters are really fun on the nose.

It's not that the Maverick can't be ridden switch, but I don't find myself just doing whole runs switch like I might on the Custom. If you had no problem riding the Party Wave switch I see no reason you couldn't ride the Maverick switch.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

poopresearch, thanks for your reply! LOTS of food for thought there. 

TBH your paragraph about popping 180's, riding switch then popping back around is in line with how I ride at my local hill, although i admit that if i can have that + ride entire runs switch when in "practice" mode + something that will hold it down in the park, then i'll be a very happy camper [i appreciate that this is asking a LOT]

hmmmmm.... i dont know if i have the heart to get one before checking it out up close, but i think i will have to seriously check it out when i go back to the store in question here in Aus, later in the year [they'll still have 'em - the cool "decked out in the sickest gear for the fashion parade that is saturday snowboarding / damn i look legit with all my sick gear let's go buy $150 day tickets then start drinking beers at 11am" rad weekend kids here are all about capita, neversummer, salomon and nitro].

thank you for your insights!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm the opposite of Poop.


All my boards are directional. And ride a ++ fwd stance.

To me, even the Archetype feels like a twin. And for all intents and purposes, the Maverick IS a twin.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

sweet. definitely gonna make an effort to drop by this store on my next Perisher trip, then!

gents, keep posting up your insights on the board, as they come - i find these posts HUGELY more valuable than some video reviews that go along the lines of:
*"so, this is the endeavour maverick.... i liked this one alot to that one"
*"hey jimbo, stop touching my balls!"
*"hahaha, YOU stop touching MY balls!"
*someone throws a snowball, insert personal joke that is irrelevant to the snowboard being reviewed
*person A tackles person B, they go to ground
*the rest of the review runswith the camera tracking the wrestling on the snow, host laughs at how much fun his friends are having whilst looking like he's visibly struggling to pull things back on track
*insert cheeky sexual innuendo to visuals of the snow fight
*end "review"


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

F1EA brings up an interesting point. For me, the the Maverick is my directional charger that floats relatively well in pow. For F1EA who have a bunch of directional board, the Maverick is a fun "twin".

Don't over think it, go for it! It's a great board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> F1EA brings up an interesting point. For me, the the Maverick is my directional charger that floats relatively well in pow. For F1EA who have a bunch of directional board, the Maverick is a fun "twin".
> 
> Don't over think it, go for it! It's a great board.


Yep.
I dont have a Maverick, but my buddy does. It is very similar to my Flight Attendant. For me, it's a fun dependable twin that I can take into powder.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

grrrrr..... you guys making me get closer to doing my "justify the not-so-justifiable" thing, when it comes to finances i really should be saving. 

how are the urethane sidewalls? i've never ridden a board with them. is the board on the heavier / lighter end of the spectrum?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I've had a couple of Endeavor boards now and I would rate them as a little lighter than average and a little more lively than average.

I like the urethane sidewalls. It seems like a very nice way to build a snowboard and they might dampen vibration a little when the board is on edge, but the difference is subtle.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

buller_scott said:


> grrrrr..... you guys making me get closer to doing my "justify the not-so-justifiable" thing, when it comes to finances i really should be saving.
> 
> how are the urethane sidewalls? i've never ridden a board with them. is the board on the heavier / lighter end of the spectrum?


The weight is average. I don't think the Endeavor boards particularly stand out as light or heavy..... my 158 Archetype is heavier than my 159 Burton Landlord, but the AType is wider, and the LL is one of the lightest boards out there. Other than that.... about the same as most other snowboards out there.

About the seamless urethane sidewalls; they are nice to have. Not a make or break feature, but they do help take out some chatter and small vibrations so that you can have a lively and poppy board that is still able to handle some chop without too much chatter. Similar to Ride's Slimewalls... some companies do something alike as well. So, nice to have... not crucial.


----------

